# Wedgewood Sisters



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

These are some shots of my two blue marble females from TMTbettas of Thailand. I got them a while back but they always look so nice I thought I'd get some photos of them in my sorority. The sorority is slowly being set-up again so ignore the floating java fern. 
































































Poor Nimbus has had to move back into his old home after I ordered some wild bettas. I don't think he cares to be honest haha.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! I ordered some females, they will be arriving this week, I hope there are some marbles in the bunch!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL! OMG, I LOVE your fish. They're so pretty. I really like the last picture of all of them together. Your fish all seem to blend together very nicely. It makes me want to have a sorority. Just a question, what size tank is that?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Personally I never thought a sorority would look nice until I stumbled upon your photos here. Marble female bettas in a group looks so cool. Wish I had some


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They are adorable, such very pretty girls !!!! I love marbles my favorite !


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omg… DO WANT!!! They're so beautiful!!! (T.T)


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you ever had problems with an overly aggressive female that pecks scales ?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!! I love those females!! I have started a small sorority and hopebto get a few more females!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I had more marbles in there but they have turned solid over time. 

The tank is just under 17 gallons. It is overstocked but it's also over-filtered and I am fastidious with water changes. 

Most of the females are pretty non-aggressive. However, there is one fish in there everyone attacks so she is probably going to have to either get a new home or be sold as she just isn't cut out for sorority life. Other than that they have their minor squabbles and that's about it. 

Thanks for the comments guys. I am quite proud of my little crew.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful girls as always LittleBettaFish!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

You have a nice sorority, I'm still in search for a blue marble female similar to them to match my Blue Marble HMPK for my next batch next year, sooner if found..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My two marbles and the koi female in the first picture are from TMTbettas of AB. They usually have a few nice blue marble girls up for sale. Also Profish farm is another one that sells a lot of marble HMPK females. 

He is a nice looking male. I am thinking of crossing the nicest of my wedgewood girls onto this fancy HMPK male.










I had one with nicer form who was the easiest spawner in the world but he ate his eggs the last three times so he is now retired to a life of blackworms and luxury.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are amazing looking fish! 

You made ma laugh with the Wedgwood reference. My cousin has rooms full of the blue and white Jasperware. She's been collecting it for decades and was president of the society in DC for a few years.

I'll have to send her a pic. of your girls


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Junglist - that male is really something!

LBF, lovely sorority! They're like a work of art, all together. And those 'Wedgewood' females (I so love that you call them that) are extremely pretty. I dare not show Daughter, as she'll be leaping up and down wanting one of their female offspring, LOL (she's wanting a female now, a green one.. but I dare say an LBF 'wedgewood' would do, haha). No more fish! (I tell myself this, I really do).


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just posting in all my picture threads I see Aus haha. 

Now I've actually flared Clownie I think he has better form overall than my other male. His caudal is not as rounded as I thought and his dorsal is actually quite wide. So I am going to condition him and the nicest Wedgewood sister up next week and see if I can get something out of them. Even one fry would be nice at this point in time. 

That guy from AusAqua who I was telling you about, has got some new dragon HM pairs in. You should go over there and ask him if he has any green coloured ones (he also gets in all sorts of tail types). I have a few of his fish and while not show quality they are better than what you can usually pick up at the LFS. Also he is really friendly and great to deal with. 

My mum has wedgewood so that is where the name for these two came from.


----------



## ZainDracu (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing! Love the colours. Wowza! :shock:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not _really_ stalking your picture threads... 

And thanks for that, i wrote down those suggestions you made.. but no more fish! I have to put my foot down at some point! (like I did at two.. then three.. ). Sigh. :lol:

Ahaha, 'Clownie' - cute name! He looks very 'macho'. Good luck with the spawn!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

@LBF-I'll still look around till something hooks my eyes not in a rush or anything and if nothing comes up then i'll just have to match him up with a Platinum White female.

@Aus-Thanks Aus

Here is my goal:








*Not my fish credits to the owner & photographer *


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I used to want to create a line of blue and white marble HMPKs but it is so hard to find nice clean males/females with no red present. All my blue and white marble females have developed red as they got older. Even one of my Wedgewood females has a small bit on her ventral. 

Then when you find a fish with the exact colouring you want, its form is usually just horrendous haha

I am hoping to create some females that look like my little fancy HMPK males. I am sitting on my hands as a seller I really really like on AB has posted up the most gorgeous yellow marble female and I can't afford to spend any more money on bettas *cries*


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous girls! I've always dreamed of owning a betta just like them. :')


----------

